# Found in my Woodpile



## Longfellow (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody identify this. About 16" long. I live just south of Orlando, Fla. It was dead when I found It. It has bite marks two places on it's body


----------



## pianomanpj (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm just guessing, but I'd say it was a snake. :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## kmla (Aug 3, 2009)

Not quite sure, but it kinda looks like my friend's divorce lawyer...


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 3, 2009)

kmla said:


> not quite sure, but it kinda looks like my friend's divorce lawyer...



lmao!!!


----------



## THarvey (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a few pens that are not quite finished yet. :biggrin:


----------



## bad (Aug 3, 2009)

THarvey said:


> Looks like a few pens that are not quite finished yet. :biggrin:



I agree.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Baby Corn Snake

Take a look at the forth pic down on the right side.

http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/snakegallery.html


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 3, 2009)

It looks like a baby black racer.  I am a proud daddy of a ungrateful little bast#$%^ of a racer.  My youngest daughter brought home an egg and we incubated it it in the garage.  When it hatched, it was in a poor mood to say the least. We were told that as it matures it will turn color.

Oops saw that this was 16".  Could be a red rat snake.  At least its dead.  Probably had the same bad attitude as the racer.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm thinking, you can gut it without splitting the skin, then you can do some seamless snakeskin blanks on sierras, etc.
Gut it by cutting off the head, and then slowly peal the skin backover itself without cutting up the center.  Once started, then you can just roll the skin off so it is inside out at the end.
Dry for a little like this, then re-invert, so the scales are outside again, and finish drying

Kinda like skinning a rabbit to keep the skin for gloves, footwarmers, (survivalist style)

Jerry


----------



## mickr (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm at a loss as to why a dead snake is on a pen site? And why you are asking us to identify it..why not go to a snake site and ask there?


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 3, 2009)

*Snake*



Russianwolf said:


> Baby Corn Snake
> 
> Take a look at the forth pic down on the right side.
> 
> http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/snakegallery.html



Kinda close but color is a liitle differant.  We have a lot of snakes,including an 8 foot Indigo that will sometimes slither into my Garage/Shop.


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 3, 2009)

I say it is a corn snake as well.  There are a number of color variations for corn snakes depending on the region of the country they are found in.  

Jim Smith


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 3, 2009)

Corn snake


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 3, 2009)

mickr said:


> I'm at a loss as to why a dead snake is on a pen site? And why you are asking us to identify it..why not go to a snake site and ask there?


 
This site has always operated as more of a family than a typical forum. And many of us have met and know others first hand. As such, this sort of information is asked and shared here regularly. And it would be a shame if that were not allowed to continue.:wink:


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Aug 3, 2009)

looks like a good snake...dead.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 3, 2009)

mickr said:


> I'm at a loss as to why a dead snake is on a pen site? And why you are asking us to identify it..why not go to a snake site and ask there?


 
duh!  so he knows how to label the blanks that baby is about to become! :biggrin:


----------



## bracky1 (Aug 3, 2009)

mickr said:


> I'm at a loss as to why a dead snake is on a pen site? And why you are asking us to identify it..why not go to a snake site and ask there?



Em, because this is the "casual conversation" part of the site, where anything goes 

Chill :wink:


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 3, 2009)

bracky1 said:


> Em, because this is the "casual conversation" part of the site, where anything goes
> 
> Chill :wink:



Thank you.

Last week Tomatos, this week snakes, maybe next week Parsley


----------



## wolftat (Aug 3, 2009)

Quick!!!!!!!! Try mouth to mouth on it!!!!!!! Poor little fellow, never stood a chance.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 3, 2009)

Good looking snake.


----------



## Bree (Aug 3, 2009)

Floridian Pen Snake
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 4, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> Good looking snake.



Please stay on topic.  We are discussing reptiles, not ex-wives!!   :wink::biggrin:


----------



## rodsaw (Aug 4, 2009)

Longfellow said:


> Anybody identify this. About 16" long. I live just south of Orlando, Fla. It was dead when I found It. It has bite marks two places on it's body


 
"It was dead when I found it"...is it still dead?  :tongue:


----------



## MDWine (Aug 4, 2009)

Definitely a PINE snake.
If it were alive, the eyes would be gold.
We have lots of them here.


----------



## bad (Aug 4, 2009)

Longfellow said:


> Kinda close but color is a liitle differant.  We have a lot of snakes,including an 8 foot Indigo that will sometimes slither into my Garage/Shop.



Now I'm curious. How many pens can you get from an 8' Indigo?


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2009)

mickr said:


> I'm at a loss as to why a dead snake is on a pen site? And why you are asking us to identify it..why not go to a snake site and ask there?



Mikr why is your post not on a lame person site and why are you complaining 

Jeez mikr dont be so lame just don't read it and go on already


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 4, 2009)

I might be a little concerned about WHAT bit the snake:wink::biggrin:


----------



## bneff (Aug 4, 2009)

When I see a dead snake, my first thought is 'somebody's mouse population is going up.'


----------



## mdburn_em (Aug 4, 2009)

ironman said:


> Mikr why is your post not on a lame person site and why are you complaining
> 
> Jeez mikr dont be so lame just don't read it and go on already




How about we don't get into personal attacks.  Just say something like, "that's inappropriate".


----------



## jeff (Aug 4, 2009)

As long as we aren't discussing the snake's political or religious affiliation, this is a perfectly appropriate question for our site and the Casual Conversation forum, for reasons pointed out already. I'm sure most members automatically append "... and how can I make a pen out of it." to almost any off the wall question here.

Please don't attack each other.


----------



## gbhazel (Aug 4, 2009)

It's a too slow to get away snake. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kirkfranks (Aug 4, 2009)

Well since nobody else has suggested the obvious...
Since you found it in the wood pile it must be snake wood........

Be careful turning it, I hear they crack real bad.:biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Aug 4, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> Baby Corn Snake
> 
> Take a look at the forth pic down on the right side.
> 
> http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/snakegallery.html



Look at the picture center row 7th down . . . "snake on a pen"

Close. But not yet, huh?


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 5, 2009)

wudnhed said:


> I might be a little concerned about WHAT bit the snake:wink::biggrin:


 
I was thinking the same thing.  must mean there is a bigger snake, and poisonous too!


----------

